# CoDeSys Einstieg für Dummies



## Hacky (24 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei mein Haus zu automatisieren. Vorher habe ich viel mit der Easy gearbeitet, deshalb bin ich auch die Programmierung gewöhnt, welche ja wirklich "easy" ist 

Für meine Anwendungszwecke wird die Easy aber zu klein bzw. besitzt nicht genug E/A`s sowie analoge Eingänge.

Ich habe mir nun mehrere Klein SPS angeschaut und bin bei der Wago 750 mit programmierbarem Gateway hängen geblieben. Diese wird jedoch mit einer hauseigenen Software programmiert, welche auf CoDeSys basiert.

Da ich mit CoDeSys noch nie gearbeitet habe, habe ich mir die Demo-Version geladen und muss schon sagen, dass dieses Gebiet recht anspruchsvoll ist. Ich bin von der Easy gewöhnt, dass wenn ich z.B. einen Temperatursensor (PT100 mit 0-20mA) abfrage und die Werte anschließend über den Wertskalisierungsbaustein schicke, ich eine korrekte Temperatur angezeigt bekomme.

Wie funktioniert das bei CoDeSys?

Was ich auch nicht gefunden habe ist, wie man in geschütze Merker schreibt. Dies habe ich z.B. bei der Schalthysterese gemacht. Die konnte somit jederzeit geändert werden und blieb auch erhalten, wenn die Steuerung mal stromlos war.

Gibt es das alles nicht mehr oder ist es nur viel komplizierter????

Nochmal ein paar Daten zum Objekt:

Digitale Eingänge: 49
Digitale Ausgänge: 31
Analoge Eingänge: 15
Analoge Ausgänge: 5

Visualisierung über PC bzw. Touchscreenpanel.

Ich danke für eure Mithilfe...


----------



## kaputt (28 Juli 2010)

Ad geschutzte merker;  In Codesys You can select any variable to be retainable.

How to start:  I downloaded the manual from 3s-software and used some evenings on it, with a marking pen and some post-it pads.  You will also find example programs in the download area.

Aanalog scaling:  There are several Codesys libraries out there, Wago has probably many different also.   It's also worth while to take a look at the library from www.oscat.de.

Tip:  Look into the user forum http://forum.3s-software.com/

Viel Glück:s12:
Kaputt


----------



## Matze001 (28 Juli 2010)

Ich kann dir die Tage ein kleines Dokument zukommen lassen,
ist zwar eigentlich mal für die Ausbildung gedacht und explizit
für eine Aufgabe beschrieben, aber es sollte dir eigentlich auch helfen.

MfG

Marcel


----------

